# Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid. 2 maggio ore 20.45. Tv e streaming..



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Andata di semifinale di Champions League nel derby di Madrid tra Real Madrid ed Atletico Madrid. Questa è la quarta volta che le due squadra si incontrano in CL negli ultimi 4 anni. La squadra di Simeone non è mai riuscita a strusciarla in questa coppa. Sconfitta in finale di Champions nel 2014, poi eliminazione ai quarti di finali nel 2015 (pareggio al Calderon 0-0 e vittoria del Real al Bernabeu) ed infine sconfitta ai rigori lo scorsa finale di Champions. 

Simeone dovrà fare a meno di Ferreira Carrasco e Juanfran. Zidane, invece, è senza Bale.


La partita sarà visibile solo su Mediaset Premium e la sua piattaforma online

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2017)

Zidane per la sua carriera da allenatore sta attingendo a tutto ciò che ha appreso in italia.
Ci mette poco o nulla di galattico, di 'campione del mondo' e di grandeur!!!!
Furbo, pratico, cinico ha capito che le partite le vincono i giocatori e lui ne ha tanti e tutti bravi.
Stavolta io però tifo per l'atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Zidane per la sua carriera da allenatore sta attingendo a tutto ciò che ha appreso in italia.
> Ci mette poco o nulla di galattico, di 'campione del mondo' e di grandeur!!!!
> Furbo, pratico, cinico ha capito che le partite le vincono i giocatori e lui ne ha tanti e tutti bravi.
> Stavolta io però tifo per l'atletico.



Già, il real non gioca sta gran gioco onestamente mi sembra una squadra molto "disordinata". I gol che fanno sono solo su Cross angoli e palle da fermo. Pochissimi gol su azioni, più gol su invenzioni dei singoli.

Però in Champions sono molto cinici, e non perdono. 

Il Real credo che sia già in finale, e penso che vinceranno la Champions quest'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già, il real non gioca sta gran gioco onestamente mi sembra una squadra molto "disordinata". I gol che fanno sono solo su Cross angoli e palle da fermo. Pochissimi gol su azioni, più gol su invenzioni dei singoli.
> 
> Però in Champions sono molto cinici, e non perdono.
> 
> Il Real credo che sia già in finale, e penso che vinceranno la Champions quest'anno.



Quest'anno??? Perchè lo scorso anno cosa hanno fatto??? 
Non ruba l'occhio questo real ma è squadra e sa cosa vuole.
Chissà i bianconeri se temono maggiormente il real o l'atletico. Non penso sia cosi ovvia come scelta come potrebbe sembrare.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2017)

Per me passerà l'Atletico al 100%.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2017)

Sarà dura.. a maggior ragione senza Carrasco, Juanfran e forse Giménez. Però hanno il dovere di vendicare le due finali perse, e confido nel cholo! Subire il meno possibile all'andata e poi giocarsi tutto nel Calderón, vamos Atleti! A por ella


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2017)

Confido in te Zizou.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Comunque sono tre anni consecutivi che una squadra spagnola vince la CL, mi stanno annoiando


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me passerà l'Atletico al 100%.



Magari.. hanno già perso per tre volte, altra finale col real madrid sarebbe patetico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2017)

Se penso cosa accadeva il 2 Maggio di dieci anni fa...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

vorrei che passasse l'Atletico, solo loro possono fermare i gobbi


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Maggio 2017)

Aupà Atleti!

Pero sempre Hala Cristiano!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vorrei che passasse l'Atletico, solo loro possono fermare i gobbi



Esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Real vicino al gol


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Gol real finita


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Gol di Ronaldo

1-0


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Che brutto sto Atletico.. secondo me il Real vincerà pure quest'anno..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

Potrebbero consegnare ai gobbi la coppa già stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Comunque Mourniho ha fallito al Real, ma ha ridato la mentalità da Cl al real che venivano eliminati agli ottavi per 8 anni..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Cosa ha sbagliato sto asino


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi, è scritto che vinceranno in finale contro il real per vendicare il 98, inutile farsi illusioni


----------



## Crox93 (2 Maggio 2017)

Juventus sempre più campione d'europa.
La vinceranno senza grossi problemi, rischiano piu in Coppa Italia


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

La Juve il Real in una partita secca non lo batte mai, ma mai mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La Juve il Real in una partita secca non lo batte mai, ma mai mai.



INfatti sono d'accordo. Tra l'altro il Real una finale non perderà mai e poi mia

Sarà la dodicesima.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2017)

Che partita comunque.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2017)

ma veramente credete che questo Atletico possa tenere testa alla Juve? Il Real se becca la partita li fa neri, c'è una buona possibilità che la Juve vinca la CL , ma molto meglio incontri il Real che l'Atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Monaco sarebbe passato contro il Real..


----------



## diavolo (2 Maggio 2017)

Quanto si gobbi,sottovalutate i monegaschi


----------



## Dany20 (2 Maggio 2017)

Ma sbaglio o il gol di Ronaldo era in fuorigioco?


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o il gol di Ronaldo era in fuorigioco?



Si era offside.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Mourniho ha fallito al Real, ma ha ridato la mentalità da Cl al real che venivano eliminati agli ottavi per 8 anni..



Direi che la mentalità l'ha trasmessa Ancelotti riportando anche la coppa dopo tanti anni.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Mourniho ha fallito al Real, ma ha ridato la mentalità da Cl al real che venivano eliminati agli ottavi per 8 anni..



Che?? Io spero tu volessi scrivere Ancelotti e ti sei confuso. Tutti i giocatori, da Ronaldo in giù, stanno ancora ringraziando Carletto per la coesione che aveva creato all'interno dello spogliatoio, Mou invece non lo volevano più vedere neanche in foto


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

finita 2*-0


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Golazo


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Incredibile Cristina.

2-0


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Atletico ridicolo.

Ero sta convinto che passassero, per la legge dei grandi numeri. Ma non ce n'è.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Real Madrid è in finale. Secondo me hanno vinto la coppa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Maggio 2017)

Che macchina da gol, non ha mai un calo di concentrazione. Non conosce mai periodo di crisi (cosa comune a tanti bomber), che giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Non ne posso più di ste spagnole sono tre anni che vincono basta


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Morata e James piuttosto di metterli si fa menare.


E comunque anche sto Pallone d'Oro è andato


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

3-0 se ciao


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Questo fa tre gol a partita incredibile.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Ahah lo speaker mi fa troppo ridere.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Comunque anche Zidane è sottovalutato. Zitto zitto si è fatto due finali consecutive.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Zidane è sottovalutato. Zitto zitto si è fatto due finali consecutive.



Si continua a parlare di gesto ma ha dato una lezione ad Ancelotti ed Simeone..


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2017)

Juve campione d'Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Che didastro l'Atletico.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2017)

Mi sa che molti realmente sottovalutino il Real. Ma davvero.....


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Zidane è sottovalutato. Zitto zitto si è fatto due finali consecutive.



E' un grande gestore. Probabilmente con una squadretta retrocederebbe ma i campioni sa come farli rendere.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Juve campione d'Europa.



Puoi dirlo forte.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che molti realmente sottovalutino il Real. Ma davvero.....



Rispetto alle partite contro il Napoli sembrano più concentrati dietro, più attenti e motivati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2017)

Voglio vedere adesso chi ha il coraggio di criticare Ronaldo.

Cmq Real dominante. Voglio vedere cosa fanno contro la Juve...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

ronaldo in gran forma ma gol al napoli non ne ha fatti e non segnerà nemmeno contro la juventus... ormai è finita
tra l'altro probabilmente il real arriverà in finale vincendo tutte le partite tra andata e ritorno e ovviamente in finale perderà


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' un grande gestore. Probabilmente con una squadretta retrocederebbe ma i campioni sa come farli rendere.



Zidane è un capitano aggiunto in pratica.. da la carica e la grinta giusta! Alla tattica credo lo aiutano i secondi..


PS: e pensare che doveva esserci Benitez su questa panca


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Comunque è tra due anni mi aspetto il Milan al posto dell'Atletico.. certe squadre non hanno niente da dire con quella coppa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2017)

Anche a me viene da pensare che la vince la Juventus però è anche vero che prima o poi una squadra dovrà pur vincere due Champions di fila...Boh.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è tra due anni mi aspetto il Milan al posto dell'Atletico..


con Montella allenatore?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è tra due anni mi aspetto il Milan al posto dell'Atletico.. certe squadre non hanno niente da dire con quella coppa.



Dai tifo, l'Atletico ha fatto una Champions buonissima, ha piallato il Bayern ai gironi e passato tranquillamente ottavi è quarti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

Simeone dopo tutto ciò che ha dato all'Atletico ormai credo proprio sia ora che venga via da lì più di così non può fare


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Zidane è un capitano aggiunto in pratica.. da la carica e la grinta giusta! Alla tattica credo lo aiutano i secondi..
> 
> 
> PS: e pensare che doveva esserci Benitez su questa panca


Stile Cleveland Cavaliers, con CR7 al posto di LBJ


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con Montella allenatore?



Se ci arriviamo, vuol dire che è stato già mandato via prima.


----------



## 1972 (2 Maggio 2017)

in 90 minuti zero tiri in porta su azione ! gressssman valutato 100 milioni, ma........


----------



## de sica (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico ridicolo.
> 
> Ero sta convinto che passassero, per la legge dei grandi numeri. Ma non ce n'è.



Oggi ha deluso Simeone, al di là della differenza tra le rose (perché è chiaro che il Real sia superiore). Ha sbagliato totalmente partita, quando, a mio giudizio, avrebbe dovuto aspettare e giocare di rimessa. Invece ha fatto il gioco di Zidane, cercando di fare la partita e permettendo al Real di aspettare e colpire in contropiede (in pratica quello che doveva fare l'atletico). Se analizzate i gol, il Real ha segnato su ripartenze.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oggi ha deluso Simeone, al di là della differenza tra le rose (perché è chiaro che il Real sia superiore). Ha sbagliato totalmente partita, quando, a mio giudizio, avrebbe dovuto aspettare e giocare di rimessa. Invece ha fatto il gioco di Zidane, cercando di fare la partita e permettendo al Real di aspettare e colpire in contropiede (in pratica quello che doveva fare l'atletico). Se analizzate i gol, il Real ha segnato su ripartenze.



Simeone ha fatto quello che fa ogni volta, ne più ne meno, solamente che a volte va bene ed altre volte meno bene...ha fatto miracoli negli ultimi anni, ad ottenere risultati con le unghie e con i denti, spesso con colpi di fortuna....è chiaro che non è sempre domenica ed i valori in campo si sono ampiamente visti.


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Maggio 2017)

Prima di spaventarvi e gufare dicendo che siamo campioni, dovreste prima farci passare la semifinale che non è affatto scontata


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Juve campione d'Europa.



Dobbiamo ancora eliminare il Monaco.


----------



## RickyB83 (2 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con Montella allenatore?


 se c'è riuscito allegri ad arrivare in finale.. Nel senso ai tempi ci avresti mai potuto pensare?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Abbiamo già la finale! real-Juve.


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Maggio 2017)

Permettetemi di dire che solo che non ha visto nemmeno con lo zapping una partita seria dell'atletico poteva pensare andasse a sbancare al bernabeu.

È arrivato in finale battendo leverkusen e leicester(per poco).

Che il real sia la favorita e sia una supersquadra si sa, lo è tendenzialmente ogni anno.

Noi dobbiamo pensare a domani, poi alla settimana prossima e in base a ciò che dirà il campo si vedrà


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo ancora eliminare il Monaco.



Con rosa e vostro stato di forma....è una proforma su...


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con rosa e vostro stato di forma....è una proforma su...



Intanto vediamo come va domani. Di certo resterei molto deluso di non arrivare a Cardiff, questo lo ammetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Intanto vediamo come va domani. Di certo resterei molto deluso di non arrivare a Cardiff, questo lo ammetto.



Sarebbe un fallimento totale e stagione. E non scherzo.

Il calcio è strano. Essere eliminati dal Barcellona significava una buona stagione ed usciti a testa alta. Farsi eliminare dal Monaco in semifinale, significa stagione fallimentare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2017)

Ovviamente Cristiano non la struscerà nemmeno con la Juventus, perché Bonucci e Chiellini sono le reincarnazioni di Scirea e Gentile. Sempre più bianconera questa Champions League.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2017)

Che delusione l'Atletico!!!


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Cristiano non la struscerà nemmeno con la Juventus, perché Bonucci e Chiellini sono le reincarnazioni di Scirea e Gentile. Sempre più bianconera questa Champions League.



Lo ripeto ancora: dobbiamo prima eliminare il Monaco


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fallimento totale e stagione. E non scherzo.
> 
> Il calcio è strano. Essere eliminati dal Barcellona significava una buona stagione ed usciti a testa alta. Farsi eliminare dal Monaco in semifinale, significa stagione fallimentare.



Esattamente quello che penso. Uscire col Monaco sarebbe davvero difficile da accettare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fallimento totale e stagione. E non scherzo.
> 
> Il calcio è strano. Essere eliminati dal Barcellona significava una buona stagione ed usciti a testa alta. Farsi eliminare dal Monaco in semifinale, significa stagione fallimentare.



Io sono sette anni che metterei la firma sulle stagioni fallimentari della juve....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io sono sette anni che metterei la firma sulle stagioni fallimentari della juve....



Ecco appunto se sono sette anni che vinci scudetti ed in Champions non riesci a vincere manco una volta. Vuol dire fallimentare. Se io fossi gobbo, farmi eliminare dal Monaco sarebbe disastroso.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> se c'è riuscito allegri ad arrivare in finale.. Nel senso ai tempi ci avresti mai potuto pensare?


mai avuto dubbi che allegri fosse un grande allenatore e mai li avro' in futuro 
comunque era una domanda ironica fatta apposta a tifo'o perche' so cosa pensa lui di Montella, a prescindere di quello che penso io o quello che pensi tu


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2017)

bisogna dare credito a Ronaldo di aver fatto in tre partite quello che non gli riusciva da quasi un lustro. Atletico come immaginavo arrivato fin qui per inerzia degli scappati di casa che hanno incontrato. Avevano preso tre pere anche in liga al Calderon.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Mourniho ha fallito al Real, ma ha ridato la mentalità da Cl al real che venivano eliminati agli ottavi per 8 anni..



Pensavo gliel'avesse ridata la fiducia della decima vinta con carletto..mi sono sbagliato, dev'essere stata la serie di scoppole prese dal Barca ai tempi dello special one ad aver temprato questo gruppo...

CR7 alieno, 8 gol nelle ultime 3 partite..praticamente ha cancellato da solo Bayern e Atletico..speriamo ne avanzi anche per i gobbi in finale (se ci arrivano)


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2017)

L'Atletico è arrivato in semifinale esclusivamente per le squadracce che ha trovato tra ottavi e quarti. E pure rischiando.


----------



## Raryof (3 Maggio 2017)

Ieri Mr 100 mln Griezmann non l'ha strusciata neanche per sbaglio, la vittoria del Real mi dà qualche speranza in più, col senno di poi se la Juve avesse beccato questo Atletico avrebbe tranquillamente passato il turno perché nel doppio confronto è superiore, come gioco e come mentalità, il Real invece è imprevedibile in trasferta ma nella partita secca è un altro paio di maniche.
La Juve deve ancora fare 3 partite perfette nel caso, vediamo che fanno stasera.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2017)

Comunque mi stupisco che in molti siano sorpresi della batosta presa dall'Atletico: che speranze avevano se il Cholo e Griezmann sono già concentrati per la prossima stagione all'Inter?


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto se sono sette anni che vinci scudetti ed in Champions non riesci a vincere manco una volta. Vuol dire fallimentare. Se io fossi gobbo, farmi eliminare dal Monaco sarebbe disastroso.



Beh se una stagione con scudetto, finale di CI e semifinale di CL è fallimentare...


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mai avuto dubbi che allegri fosse un grande allenatore e mai li avro' in futuro
> comunque era una domanda ironica fatta apposta a tifo'o perche' so cosa pensa lui di Montella, a prescindere di quello che penso io o quello che pensi tu



anche io penso lo stesso di te pero' molti non lo gradivano


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensavo gliel'avesse ridata la fiducia della decima vinta con carletto..mi sono sbagliato, dev'essere stata la serie di scoppole prese dal Barca ai tempi dello special one ad aver temprato questo gruppo...
> 
> CR7 alieno, 8 gol nelle ultime 3 partite..praticamente ha cancellato da solo Bayern e Atletico..speriamo ne avanzi anche per i gobbi in finale (se ci arrivano)



Non hai proprio capito nulla del mio discorso. Ho detto chiaramente che Mourinho ha fallito a Madrid, però prima di lui erano 8 anni che il Real veniva eliminato agli ottavi, era una squadra disastrosa in CHmapions. Mourinho ha contribuito a riportare la mentalità da CL che mancava al Real, facendo ben 3 semifinali consecutive. Poi Ancelotti ha continuato il lavoro svolto da Mourinho, ed ora Zidane sta continuando con quello che Ancelotti aveva fatto ovvero dare continuità. Mourinho è stato quello che ha dato via al tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non hai proprio capito nulla del mio discorso. Ho detto chiaramente che Mourinho ha fallito a Madrid, però prima di lui erano 8 anni che il Real veniva eliminato agli ottavi, era una squadra disastrosa in CHmapions. Mourinho ha contribuito a riportare la mentalità da CL che mancava al Real, facendo ben 3 semifinali consecutive. Poi Ancelotti ha continuato il lavoro svolto da Mourinho, ed ora Zidane sta continuando con quello che Ancelotti aveva fatto ovvero dare continuità. Mourinho è stato quello che ha dato via al tutto.



Può essere, come può essere che quel gruppo semplicemente è cresciuto nel corso degli anni man mano che maturavano i campioni come Ramos, Marcelo, Modric, Benzema..

Non voglio sminuire Mou..però io ricordo quel Real e giocava veramente di melma..inoltre non ricordo minimamente avesse una mentalità vincente..appena andavano in difficoltà perdevano tutti la testa...Oggi invece hanno una sicurezza mostruosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto ancora: dobbiamo prima eliminare il Monaco


Non c'è proprio storia, perché la vostra difesa terrà tranquillamente botta al loro attacco, ma la loro difesa non terrà botta al vostro attacco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mai avuto dubbi che allegri fosse un grande allenatore e mai li avro' in futuro
> comunque era una domanda ironica fatta apposta a tifo'o perche' so cosa pensa lui di Montella, a prescindere di quello che penso io o quello che pensi tu


Allegri è il nuovo Ancelotti e come Ancelotti fu cacciato a pedate dalla Juve per vincere tutto al Milan, così Allegri vincerà tutto alla Juve dopo essere stato cacciato a calci dal Milan.


----------

